# NREMT Practical



## djfrommer (Mar 27, 2008)

I took the practical yesterday in Pittsburgh.  I failed static EKG. It was totally my fault.  But when it came time to retest they sent us all home. No retest allowed. When asked why they said they have personal lives too. NOT FARE. That was soooo not cool......What a let down.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 27, 2008)

djfrommer said:


> I took the practical yesterday in Pittsburgh.  I failed static EKG. It was totally my fault.  But when it came time to retest they sent us all home. No retest allowed. When asked why they said they have personal lives too. NOT FARE. That was soooo not cool......What a let down.



what did you miss on the static station?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 27, 2008)

djfrommer said:


> I took the practical yesterday in Pittsburgh.  I failed static EKG. It was totally my fault.  But when it came time to retest they sent us all home. No retest allowed. When asked why they said they have personal lives too. NOT FARE. That was soooo not cool......What a let down.



It was fair. If it was NREMT they did not have to even let you know if you passed or not. It's not their fault you were ill prepared. 

Sorry, most medical boards test requires one at least 30-90 days before re-testing. Be a professional and study to be sure you can pass. Especially static strips is NOT something to be weak in. 

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 27, 2008)

And, if you fail in the field.. is the patient supposed to 'be fair' and give you another stab at it?


----------



## reaper (Mar 27, 2008)

Of course they are, Not like they have any where to go now!


----------



## medic_chick87 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey, cut the guy a little slack. It wasn’t all that long ago that I took Registry and I know what it's like. Some of us just don’t test well, even if we know our stuff in and out. I failed the easiest station possible first time round (Drug bolus) just because I got nervous and forgot to get all of the air out. (I retested an hour later and passed). Do I know how to give a drug and to get all of the air out? Yes! I just got nervous. But they are right, you DO need to know your rhythms. So just give yourself a couple of weeks, go over all of your rhythms and go back w/ confidence that you know your stuff and you'll be just fine. All the best!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 28, 2008)

Being nervous is one common thing. Now, will they not be nervous in a real life situation? 

The key point is be prepared. Practice before hand...over & over. 

This is why I do NOT believe in allowing immediate retesting. 

R/r 911


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 29, 2008)

We don't have the same examination procedures as you do, and our qualifications are different (but equavilent, and not saying at all one is better or worse than the other) to yours.

Was this a semester test, or a final cumulitave exam??  A lot depends on the wheight of the test, as well as whether this test is a exit level test of not.  Unlike with tests, when treating patients, you do not (often) get a second chance.  Hence, should you be unsuccessful in any examination, you need to sit down with your lecturer and go over the test/exam, to see where you went wrong.  It might not even be that you did not know the answer, but just that you did not know to answer the question, but the result remains the same.  Time should be provided for you to get your ducks in a row and fix the problem, only then go for the re-exam.

At the instution where i studied, we knew from day (of three years) exactly what to do in order to pass.  There were no grey areas, did you also know have this info (Test dates, Assigment dates, assesment dates, etc.,)??  If you did (And i think you have), it is not the lecturer fault that you failed and you cannot say it is unfair not to give you re-exam, right there and them, as you knew what was expected of you to pass.  Don't forget that these exams have to be moderated, normally internal as well as external to ensure the examination process is fair and the results are true.  This also takes time...

Try placing yourself in the examiners shoes, this may give you direction as to their chain of thought behind there decisions.  During my study years, a candidate once failed a module/section.  The ball was thrown back to the rest of the class, and they had to decide whether it was fair to re-exam the candidate or not.  The answer was not as easy to come up with as we thought.  We all worked hard and passed, he did not, yet he was a friend to some, and to others not) and fellow student and maybe deserved to pass.  What would you, or your classmates have done??

Anyway, don't not give the lecturerers the pleasure of seeing you throw in the towl, as sometimes that can be their objective (Wrong though).  Get back on the hoarse and show them that you have put in the effort and you are more than capable then passing!!!

Good luck...


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 29, 2008)

I took the practicals this morning.  They made it abundantly clear that IF time permitted, it was scheduled between 8-4pm, that they would allow retesting. That was one of the first "rules" the dude from NR read to us while doing the orientation.


----------

